# Nabisco closing US plants, moving to Mexico



## i_am_Lois (Mar 16, 2014)

What will happen to the US economy when there is no more industry here?
I grew up in Philadelphia and know many people who supported their families with the jobs they had working for Nabisco.
This sort of thing seems to be a new trend among corporations.
Produce their product overseas where they can reap bigger profits because they use cheaper labor and usually don't have to deal with unions and I bet there are far less regulations & inspections by government agencies.
Their greed comes at a huge loss for us.
http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?section=news/local&id=9316481


----------



## That Guy (Mar 16, 2014)

It's that globalization thing.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 16, 2014)

With the falling economy here in the US, plus all the changes that the President has been making for businesses, it seems like more and more of what used to be large companies are either quitting, moving, or restructuring.
Obama wants to raise the minimum wage, which means employers, who are already struggling, will have to either cut down on employees, or work them fewer hours. Since employers also are going to be expected to pay for health insurance at a higher rate, thanks to Obamacare, even more cuts will have to be made. 
It is getting harder and harder for a business to keep operating, and almost impossible for a small business to even exist; so more and more products are coming here from places like China, and with so many Americans out of work, we often have to buy the cheapest products when that is all we can afford.
Even pensions for seniors and veterans are being cut; while more money goes to the illegal hispanic families that are pouring over our borders. They find the jobs, pack together like sardines in their apartments, and send the money they earn back to Mexico, so it is hurting our economy even more.

It is terrible to see America losing our businesses, but unless something changes in how this country is being run; it is only going to keep getting worse.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2014)

That's funny you mentioned it, I was buying these Nabisco thin cookies that seemed pretty low fat and healthy, when hubby mentioned they were made in Mexico, I was surprised.  Guess I just read that they were distributed in New Jersey.  I have to see all of our businesses going to other countries, doesn't look very promising for the American worker and his family.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 16, 2014)

Maybe Obama can give them another bailout.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 16, 2014)

Supposedly the plant won't be closing until 2015, and the work will be re-distributed to their Fair Lawn, NJ and Richmond, VA plants - no mention of Mexico.

Mondelez also claims that a part of their lower earnings is due to the Chinese eating less Oreos.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 16, 2014)

Welcome to Australia.

Several of our iconic businesses were sold to the Americans who then closed them down and moved production off shore.


----------

